# Rainbow trout



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Anybody fished any of the ponds TPWD is stocking. Went last year and always caught them tasty little gritters....Thinking of heading to Mary Joe Peckham tomorrow....


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

I live in Katy but have never fished MJP. Aparently its a pretty nice little pond to fish and you can get some quality fish out of it, but im def no expert


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those put and take trout ponds are one of TP&W's best programs. The kids and lots of adults get to fish and can actually catch edible fish.
Here is the schedule.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Heres another link to the stocking report for MJP

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/stock_bywater.php?WB_code=1835


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

wshniwasfshn said:


> I live in Katy but have never fished MJP. Aparently its a pretty nice little pond to fish and you can get some quality fish out of it, but im def no expert


Between that pond and the pond in college station, I have caught some big fish. Usually average over 12 inches, and my personal best was up around 19 or 20 I believe? Thinking about hitting it within the next week with the rooster tails and superdupers.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Fished mary jo Sunday with nothing to show for it...didn't see anyone catching anything either.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

If there's one thing I learned about trout, it's that they don't like me. 

Hope you get your five if you head out there!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

i've tried the one in college station with no luck, what do yall use for bait


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Between that pond and the pond in college station, I have caught some big fish. Usually average over 12 inches, and my personal best was up around 19 or 20 I believe? Thinking about hitting it within the next week with the rooster tails and superdupers.


Not bad. Im going to head out the MJP thurs morning. I have had zero success on the brazos river so i think im giving on up that for now


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

BadBob said:


> i've tried the one in college station with no luck, what do yall use for bait


it will be my first time out so im going to try a bit of everything out there and see what works


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Do these ponds get heavy pressure once they stock them? if they are adding 3K fish every two weeks to that pond it would sound like it gets pounded hard....

What about pressure on the other ponds like in Pasadena and South of town?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

In the Spring/Conroe area they always stock, Carl Barton Park (Loop 336) and Borroughs Park (FM2978). Last year I watched a gentleman pull out a 1.5 lb. Rainbow, most likely smart enough to last for a few years!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

wshniwasfshn said:


> it will be my first time out so im going to try a bit of everything out there and see what works


It depends on the pond. Everything from corn soaked in vanilla to floating trout dough to the fake red wigglers. As far as lures, super duper spoons are money, with rooster tails and blue foxes a close second. Flies can work at times. Trout dough usually produces the best at all ponds.

To the poster in college station, fish near the sailfish statue. Use trout dough on a small hook and place 1 or 2 split shot about 1-3 ft above the hook. Put enough dough on to float the hook. Lures do not work at that pond in my experience.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

hammerin'fish said:


> Do these ponds get heavy pressure once they stock them? if they are adding 3K fish every two weeks to that pond it would sound like it gets pounded hard....


 ****** Wall to wall folks, young and old, artificial and corn-dough bait. the fish stocked are so small, IMO they're not really big enough to eat.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

hammerin'fish said:


> Do these ponds get heavy pressure once they stock them? if they are adding 3K fish every two weeks to that pond it would sound like it gets pounded hard....
> 
> What about pressure on the other ponds like in Pasadena and South of town?


The 3K is divided by the number of weekly drops so they may be only dropped 100 at a time. I have fished Carl Barton and it was a very nice park asthe entire pond is fishable. The fish may be bigger at Mary Jo as the smaller ones get eaten quiickly by the birds.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

tbone2374 said:


> the fish stocked are so small, IMO they're not really big enough to eat.


Depends on the pond. Different ponds are stocked from different hatcheries. In the past, ponds stocked from AE Wood get bigger fish. The fish from the Jasper facility are much smaller on average.

It also depends on the pond for what kind of crowd. MJP in Katy is pretty large. Lots of room to fish. The glorified swimming pool in College Station gets packed because...well...you can cast across it.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It was two weeks ago this comming friday they were first stocked. They stock trout every other friday with rainbows. Get them before the comorants eat them all up.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

If you want some real rainbows go to the guadalupe & fish near the TU lease sites. I've been down three times this month, each trip I've caught fish over 18". It's in a special regulation area where you can only keep 1 fish 18" or better that has to be taken on artificial lures. 

Took one home on the first trip & smoked him that night. The bigger ones that have lived in the river since last years stocking have orange flesh like salmon & taste almost the same. 

If you want the little ones go by the canyon lake dam where TPWD stocks their fish, easy limits there most all winter. There you can keep five if you want. They taste nothing like the bigger ones tho.


----------

